# Comparison between two substrates



## Kushal Bhattacharjee (19 Oct 2021)

Planning to set up a 5ft by 2ft by 2.5ft competition tank....wanna have knowledge regarding the nutrient content , cec value ,soil durability to name a few , of the ADA Amazonia normal type and Tropica aquarium soil....so as to ease and smoothen my process 'cause I am planning for a really long term setup. Also I need to be provided with the knowledge as of now, how often do I need to supply the water column with nitrogen (I prefer lean dosing) ? The nitrogen fertilizer dosing should be compared as such , between ADA Amazonia and Tropica aquarium soil.
Thanks to all my well wishers 🤗😊


----------



## PARAGUAY (23 Oct 2021)

Maybe take a look at the journals with similar size tanks and if you havent already The Soil Substrate dirt planted tank by Tim Harrison in tutorials and well worth a read Filip Krupa journal 2000L High tech Beast should answer a lot of your questions


----------

